# 30" fta dish & lnb ?



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

can anyone recommend a 30" fta dish & lnb ?
and a dealer?
thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

I've ordered from PSB before and got my gear in great time and a good price.
I recommend the WineGard 76cm dish, beware of the Fortecs and cheaper copies, the mounts are evil.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Check my web site for some prices!


----------

